# Megapost Solidworks 2006: Official training manuals (PDF) + Project files



## أهل الحديث (9 أكتوبر 2006)

*Megapost Solidworks 2006
Official training manuals (PDF) + Project files








SolidWorks uses a limited "parametric" approach to modeling and assembling. In the SolidWorks 3D modeling environment the creation of a solid or surface typically begins with the definition of topology in either a 2D or 3D sketch. The topology defines the connectivity and certain geometric relationships between vertices and curves both in the sketch and external to the sketch. To this topology are added dimensions which determine the lengths and sizes for the curves and locations for the vertices in conjunction with topological constraints. The dimensions which are added are termed "parameters" because they can be changed either independently or by "parameters" created prior to their creation. The dimensions are limited "parameters" because they cannot be varied by subsequent actions on the sketch in which they are defined. An example of this limitation is to create a simple rectangle in a 2D sketch, place dimensions on the sides of the rectangle and then to extrude the 2D sketch to form a parallel piped shape. The sketch dimensions cannot be varied based on the location of the 2D sketch (generatrix) along the extrusion length. SolidWorks would not allow the height "parameter" of the rectangle to vary with the square of the distance extruded. In other words the dimensions or "parameters" cannot be parameterized to "parameters" created in the subsequent hierarchy of features. Parameters are therefore fixed in the feature that contains them. SolidWorks is therefore hierarchical in the creation of features in that subsequent features should have no effect on prior features. To create volume and modifications, SolidWorks employs a feature-based system that can be rolled back to previous states in case something must be changed or multiple configurations of the same part must be handled. To assemble components, mates are created, which define the relative positions of the components to each other


Solidworks 2006 official Engineering drawing training
http://rapidshare.de/files/35909874/EDW2006Prerelease.zip 91.83 MB

Solidworks 2006 official Advanced assembly modeling training
http://rapidshare.de/files/35909225/AAM2006Prerelease.zip 91.62 MB

Solidworks 2006 official Essential parts and assemblies trainig
http://rapidshare.de/files/35903457/EPA2006Prerelease.zip 55.66 MB

Solidworks 2006 official File management training
http://rapidshare.de/files/35901416/FMT2006Prerelease.zip 61.51 MB

Solidworks 2006 official Advanced part modeling training
http://rapidshare.de/files/35899058/APM2006Prerelease.zip 75.01 MB

SOLIDWORKS OFFICIAL 2006 API TRAINING
http://rapidshare.de/files/35898900/API2006Prerelease.zip 39.19 MB

Solidworks 2006 official Sheet ****l and weldments training
http://rapidshare.de/files/35898835/SMW2006Prerelease.zip 19.05 MB*​


----------



## abo_slaim (9 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير وغفر الله لك ولوالديك 

وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## MDREAM (9 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر لك

و كل عام وانت بخير

رمضان كريم

تحياتي

Mdream


----------



## badreco_73 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا ولكن اريد كراك للبرنامج


----------



## productique (12 نوفمبر 2006)

أرجو تعديل الروابط...
و شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## productique (13 نوفمبر 2006)

الله الله عليك 
هذه قنبلة
بورك فيك فقد كنت في امس الحاجة للapi من اجل مشروع التخرج


----------



## productique (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*crack solidworks2006*

ارجو الدعاء
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=zyXiheRvq


----------



## mohamedhassan20 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

شكــــــــــــــــرا جزيلا


----------



## الدبووور (23 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
يارك الله فيك يا أخى على هذا الجهد الكبير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## taherispeng (24 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## productique (14 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
هل ممكن اعادة وضع المواضيع
فقد تم حذفها
ارجوك عاجل جدا
الموضوع بالمناسبة نادر جدا
فنفس الكتاب apiتحصلت عليه من الممثل الرسمي لsolidworksفي الجزائر من اجل مشروع التخرج تحت اشرافه
و انا في حاجة ماسة للباقي..
ارجو الرد السريع من الاخ محب الله و رسوله


----------



## AMMVIP (4 فبراير 2007)

*الكتب ملغيه محب الله ورسوله*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
الأخ محب الله ورسوله حفظه الله
إن الكتب التدريبية الموضوعة المتعلقة ب solidworks 2006 قد تم حذفها.
وكذلك ياحبذا لو وضعت في غير رابيد شير لأنه سئ جداًوغير ناجح نتيجة لمطامع الشركة
شاكرين لك ومقدرين.


----------



## خالد العباني (28 مارس 2008)

مشكور جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد العباني (28 مارس 2008)

مشكور جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asd55 (13 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليك اخي محب الله ورسوله جزاك الله خير الجزاء على المجهود الكبير الذي تبذله من اجل منفعة المسلمين وجعله الله في حسناتك وبعد فان هذه الكتب قد تم حذفها يا حبذا لو تعيد تحميلها والسلام.


----------

